# Freebie



## Hokies83

I sign in for helping people out and looking for great deals on the market place.

Why Did Sandy Bridge try and cross the road?

Because it was trying to keep up with Ivy Bridge.


----------



## thepoopscooper

a joke you say? Nicki Minaj's lyrics!


----------



## joshd

In for the graphics card please. Want a laugh? Look at my current one.


----------



## mitchcook420

In for whatever







I sign in because I like to help people out and also like help with the problems I have. Hmm a funny thing would have to be this gif lmao


----------



## Shaded War

In for the 8800 Gts.

I sign in to check news and PMs.


----------



## iCrap

In for the 8800


----------



## pioneerisloud

Count me in for anything but the case. Will be put to good use here, just so long as it can run Windows 7. I have one really REALLY old machine here that desperately needs replaced, so I could use anything and everything honestly.

A joke?


Spoiler: Not really swear words, but kind of an adult joke



Quote:


> It was the mailman's last day on the job after 35 years of carrying the mail through all kinds of weather to the same neighborhood.
> 
> When he arrived at the first house on his route he was greeted by the whole family there, who congratulated him and sent him on his way with a big gift envelope.
> 
> At the second house they presented him with a box of fine cigars. The folks at the third house handed him a selection of terrific fishing lures.
> 
> At the fourth house he was met at the door by a strikingly beautiful woman in a revealing negligee. She took him by the hand, gently led him through the door, and led him up the stairs to the bedroom where she blew his mind with the most passionate love he had ever experienced.
> 
> When he had had enough they went downstairs, where she fixed him a giant breakfast: eggs, potatoes, ham, sausage, blueberry waffles, and fresh-squeezed orange juice. When he was truly satisfied she poured him a cup of steaming coffee.
> 
> As she was pouring, he noticed a dollar bill sticking out from under the cup's bottom edge. "All this was just too wonderful for words," he said, "but what's the dollar for?"
> 
> "Well," she said, "last night, I told my husband that today would be your last day, and that we should do something special for you. I asked him what to give you."
> He said, "Screw him, give him a dollar."
> The lady then said, "The breakfast was my idea."








Spoiler: Blonde Joke instead of the top one if you'd rather read it



Quote:


> There was a brunette standing along side a busy road chanting "88, 88, 88, 88..."
> 
> A blonde came up to her and said, "That looks like fun, can I try?"
> 
> The brunette said, "Sure."
> 
> So the blonde chanted, "88, 88, 88, 88.."
> 
> "Well," said the brunette, "that is fun. But what is even more fun is if you say it in the middle of the street."
> 
> So the blonde said, "OK." and stood in the middle of the street. "88, 88, 88, 88-" BAM! she was run over by a car, completely flattened.
> 
> Along the side of the road, the brunette began to chant, "89, 89, 89, 89..."


----------



## amadnei

please only 1 component .


----------



## mordocai rp

id like anything, but would prefer the gfx card!
this is how my cat wakes me;


----------



## amadnei

quick bump


----------



## vtech1

in for what ever i can get, my sig rig was sold and i got no PC atm...


----------



## ghettosuperstar

Let me in coach...
Funny Picture... Hello Kitty Xbox Case Mod.


----------



## dranas

in for the 8800 gts, trying to increase my folding.


Spoiler: Click for funny pic!


----------



## Boinz

Definitely funny as hell.

whoops, forgot to say, I was in for the 8800 gts and/or the viper case.


----------



## amadnei

haha , nice one


----------



## rctrucker

In for the 8800!


----------



## darksideleader





ram please.


----------



## amadnei

ill pick a winner at the end of the week


----------



## Pudding

FREE STUFF!!!



... Just a reason to post funny pics, I don't want anything.


----------



## OJX

In for 8800


----------



## kyismaster

sure i want the viper case


----------



## loony

In for the 8800!

I'll leave this here.


----------



## Witchdoctor

In for the 8800 ............









Thanks


----------



## Onions

man that 8800 would go in my dads rig for some serious folding XD i sign in to gain knowledge adn share mine with anyone thats willing to listen. After a year or so on the site i have fallen in love with this community adn log in not only to see and learn new things but to socilize and meet new ppl. Im looking forward to the lan event in TO this month and finally get to put faces to names.

lets see a joke: how to spot a rich man lol i found that picture funny XD


----------



## travesty

in for the 8800 please! i'd like to use it to increase my ppd since i just started folding a few days ago. i log in to help people, get ideas for projects, and trade in marketplace.


----------



## Speedster159

8800 gts 512
Ballistix ddr2 ram (2gig x2 )
and a almost complete pc
Quote:


> The banker looks down at where his arm used to be and begins to wail loudly, "Ohhhh myyy gaawd, my Rolllllleeeexxx is gone!"
> David Littlefield
> Houston, Texas


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

In for the 8800









I like to come here to increase my knowledge of computers as much as possible. Also to share it with others


----------



## remnant

In for any or all








I get online to read and learn, and try to help when I can.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I log in to get help and help others, discuss current hardware/games, and look at some of the awesome stuff other members have or ideas they come up with.

in for any/all.. want to start building a computer for my daughter to be able to play and learn with.

how ice cream is made.....


----------



## Badwrench

In for the 8800 please.

I come here to try to help people out and see whats new in the Marketplace. I also like to check out the Case modding/sleeving area and see what people are doing.


----------



## amadnei

( lol Idk why people started saying why they are coming to ocn 0o' )


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> ( lol Idk why people started saying why they are coming to ocn 0o' )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> you just need to tell me what you sign in for ...


i think that's what's confusing people. you just want people to say what item they'd like right?


----------



## Recipe7

In for the 8800!

I sign in for the news page. Seems that OCN is the center for all tech related news around the web.

Thanks amadnei!


----------



## amadnei

''you just need to tell me what you sign in for and post a funny thing ( picture/ joke or anything else )''


----------



## kill

In for the case.

I sign in to help people with computer related issues and to read all the amusing fails( including my own)

Joke:
Tech Support: "Ok, in the bottom left hand side of the screen, can you see the 'OK' button displayed?"
Customer: "Wow. How can you see my screen from there?"


----------



## Aestylis

In for the memory!.


----------



## H-man

How to deal with zombies.
I sign in to keep myself up to date in technology and to get ideas how to fix stuff.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> ( lol Idk why people started saying why they are coming to ocn 0o' )


From the OP:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> Giving away part I have laying around.
> 8800 gts 512 still working perfectly
> Viper case
> Ballistix ddr2 ram (2gig x2 ) ( memtest gave about 4 error in 10min )
> and a almost complete pc ( Ill check what inside in about 2 days, but dont expect high end stuff lol)
> I do not pay the shipping.
> and you need a minimum of 200 post + 20 day on the website
> you just *need to tell me what you sign in for* and post a funny thing ( picture/ joke or anything else )
> - Picture will be posted in about 2 days when Im back home


This is why people are telling you why they are on ocn.


----------



## amadnei

Oh I meant wich item they are looking to :S

Im working whole weekend, ill pick winner like monday


----------



## john1016

I log on for help, to help people and keep up on new things.

I go to my local BestBuy and know more about pc's than the guy in the pc department, lol. Makes me laugh every time i ask a question.


----------



## robertoburri

I'm in for the freebies!

I sign in daily to check my daily tech news update, then browse the marketplace, and finish up with a dose of question from people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUu-pAywm38


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

In for any anything, I can more then likely put it into day-to-day use









I sign in when I have time to look for anyone who needs help with something I'm knowledgeable about, check the unanswered threads and the like.

Funny pic:


----------



## TinDaDragon

Kim Kardashian is suing me for having her legs as my store's logo

I was just trying to tell my customers that my store is open 24/7

I'd like anything


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> I sign in for the news.
> Q: How do 5 homosexual guys walk?
> A: In One Direction!
> In for 8800 GTS.


*How many direction


----------



## Segovax

I sign in to browse the news and read about most peoples' ridiculous world views.



Would like to win the 8800GTS in a perfect world, but I'll take what I can get. Thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

in please for the 8800GTS or the full system, depending on what the specs are (if older than P3, 8800GTS is preferred, P4 and higher the pc)

funny thing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rFYAKI-1u4


----------



## davek

In for the 8800 and the RAM.

For my funny thing, I submit my sig rig. It should also explain why I need......

also;


----------



## amadnei

( Please if you cant/won't pay shipping ( like said in rule ) please tell me so I can pick another winner )

Winner for the 8800 gts is Dranas
Winner for the Ram is DarksideLeader
Winner for ''pc'' is Se7en
and finally the Winner for the case is Kyismaster

Sorry for the one who didnt won anything, I am going to make another giveaway maybe soon.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Congrats to da winnahs


----------

